# wheels for the mk2



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Already Tony wants to change my wheels...... he was thinking some rs4 wheels 19inch what do you think guys??

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

New RS4 19s are very nice. TT Laws got a set from Wheelbase Direct (who I think are near you) for Â£900 ish inc Conti Tyres.

I'm tempted by a set of RS6s actually, as I think the 'chunky' look will suit the Mk2


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

The turbines look terrific Karen, stay as you are... 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> New RS4 19s are very nice. TT Laws got a set from Wheelbase Direct (who I think are near you) for Â£900 ish inc Conti Tyres.
> 
> I'm tempted by a set of RS6s actually, as I think the 'chunky' look will suit the Mk2


just going to check if they are on the internet.... are they in wakefield?? that is a good price!

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

exodont said:


> The turbines look terrific Karen, stay as you are... 8)


they do look terrific.....  but i don't always get my own way, when it comes to the car i own and the mods that are planned, although if i really put my foot down  ......

unfortunatly that is part of the business we are in, even though the car is mine it is also used as a demo for all new products!! :roll: 
perks of the job i suppose, has to pay the price somewhere

karen....


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

19" RS4s look killer, only wheels I'd get on a new TT


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

definitly the rs4's just looked on that website..... will have to see what we can get in the trade!!

karen


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

looking into these wheels too...

why here is a larger size shown

http://www.wheel-base.co.uk/proddetail_fit.asp?prod=19NewRs4Style

than here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/19-New-RS4-Au...ihZ010QQcategoryZ9888QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

what does 255 equate to? 9J?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

exodont said:


> The turbines look terrific Karen, stay as you are... 8)


Yep i'd go along with that as well - Turbines look awesome 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ali_2006TT said:


> looking into these wheels too...
> 
> why here is a larger size shown
> 
> ...


No, that's the tyre width. 235 is the recommended on an 8in Rim, Steve's going for 245 for a bit more rim protection. Also the wider the tyre the more Â£Â£Â£s.

I know people who have used them in the past and been very happy - in fact they are still using Steve's car (with permission) to advertise the Nuvolaris

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-RS4-Nouvolari- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I could be tempted if someone wanted to buy the std 18s off me.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

i just brought some 19" BBS CH motorsports off ebay



i paid Â£825 inc shipping, they also have pants khumo tyres fitted which i will be replacing with either Pzeros or ps2 tyres 8)

i get my 2.0T in december and offically cant wait to see how it looks in the BBS :twisted:

shigs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do they fit - have you checked the pcd?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's your car, don't let somebody else change it . Stick with your turbines 8)


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

so they are offering a 255 on their site direct so would that still be on an 8J or would that have to be 8.5 or 9J?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

shigs said:


> i just brought some 19" BBS CH motorsports off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they are pukka BBS but at that price I'm afraid they may be fakes...

Don't knock Kumho tyres on the name, some of their top models are getting excellent reviews - I tried the KU15s and can't complain


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > i just brought some 19" BBS CH motorsports off ebay
> ...


genuine BBS mate, it was a auction with no reserve so i was rather lucky

and from my personal experience with khumo i wouldnt want to use em again, altho i must say i aint tried the KU15s

shigs


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Do they fit - have you checked the pcd?


they are advertised to fit all audi and vw models, so i bloody well hope so :lol:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

shigs said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Do they fit - have you checked the pcd?
> ...


even if they don't fit, at the price u bought them, u should be able to sell them off again without too much trouble/loss

can't wait to see what the mk2 looks like with these wheels....one of my all time faves


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks mate, i can't wait either


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

My group but wheel price is cheaper:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69150

We are working on the tyre prices


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure i read that the MKI wheels wont fit MKII cars.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> It's your car, don't let somebody else change it . Stick with your turbines 8)


If thats aimed at me - i dont have turbines, said before i dont like them - but thats just me. no flames pls.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > It's your car, don't let somebody else change it . Stick with your turbines 8)
> ...


Why should it be aimed at you? :? Your paronoid! :roll:



> Already Tony wants to change my wheels


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

shigs said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Do they fit - have you checked the pcd?
> ...


Yep - but on bolt spacing, the Mk1 TT had a 5 x 100 PCD, and the Mk2 has 5 x 112.

Also, from personal experience, the offset on the Mk1 wheels was ET32 - ET35. The Mk2 is ET47 - 52 as standard . So if you add an adapter to fit Mk1 wheels to a Mk2 (H&R make a 5 x 110 - 5 x 112 converter), at a minimum 20mm wide, the ET effectively drops from say 35 to 15, and you finish up with your wheels poking out of the arches. Not good.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have just updated my Group Buy to include the 8.5x19" RS4 wheel

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69150


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


afaik, most vw and audi's currently have a 5x112 pcd...think the only thing he has to worry abt is the offset but if it's similar to the oem wheels, should be fine


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


umm.... sorry mate u lost me :?

well all i can do is wait and see :lol:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

shigs said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > shigs said:
> ...


basically he's saying that wheels that fit on the MK1 TT won't fit on the MK2 TT coz although there are 5 holes, they are different sorts of holes.
and he also said if the offset is incorrect u could have wheels that dun fit ur car properly.

fingers crossed hope they fit and look awesome


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> New RS4 19s are very nice. TT Laws got a set from Wheelbase Direct (who I think are near you) for Â£900 ish inc Conti Tyres.
> 
> I'm tempted by a set of RS6s actually, as I think the 'chunky' look will suit the Mk2


This was a Photoshop I did for someone a little while ago Rob.










The wheels were off a RS6+ though, hence the slight grey appearance.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


ooooooooooh ok i feel pretty dim now :lol:

thanks chilly mate :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

shigs said:


> funky_chilli said:
> 
> 
> > shigs said:
> ...


I'd contact the seller and ask him to confirm what the PCD and Offset is,
just to be on the safe side.

PCD is Pitch Center Diameter IIRC - which means the distance between the center of the bolt holes on the wheel - so on the Mk1 TT, Golf Mk4, Seats etc there was 100mm between the center of each hole.

On the TT Mk2, Golf 5 etc the PCD is 112.

So you want your wheels to be PCD 112 and an ET of 45 - 52 ish.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ what he said....


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> ^^ what he said....


Really appreciate all your helps guys, but for genuine bbs CH at Â£800 ill just take the risk, if they don't fit they don't fit, ill jus slap some rs4's on

i should get the rimms within the next week or so, just waitin on the cheque to clear, will update then

thanks again for all your help


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

i'm hoping they fit  they'll look great

just remember to post pics in here to show us


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Kell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > New RS4 19s are very nice. TT Laws got a set from Wheelbase Direct (who I think are near you) for Â£900 ish inc Conti Tyres.
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/exodont/Black+Trapez2.jpg

Looks kinda familiar... (and cheaper) :wink:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

needs something more exciting imo


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

exodont Cheaper indeed...

but also much smaller, and having seen one on the road with them on, IMO have to say that 18's are a must!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just heart on another forum, that the wheels on the wall will be availble for the TT coming months/next year.

If you look good on the picture you will see that the first wheel at the left, is the wheel from the french TT side which Hans posted a time ago....
the 5 wheels spoke which some people liked very much...... so that wheel will be availble for the TT


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi

Been looking on Ebay at the Wheelbase shop.

I like the New 18" 8J RS4 wheels or RS6 wheels. Quoting Â£625 with 235x45x18 Z rated Khumo tyres.

Does anybody have any experience of non original Audi alloys? Will they fit ok? Is the quality same? Are Khumo tyres ok?

Just a bit concerned about possible quality issues and don't want to pay the stupid prices being quoted by Audi.

The ebay shop state that they will fit straight on the new MK 2 TT.

I'm already on third set of alloys under warranty on my current 2year old Mazda RX8 due to the lacquer flaking.

Any advice or comments please.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Not really had experience of Rep's before.

I will let you know what I think over the weekend when I fit my RS4 Rep's. They are from Wheelbase. Next time I am around Manchester you are welcome to meet up and have a look yourself before you buy.

Steve


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

There are good reps and bad reps. I know people who have purchased from Wheelbase, Rochford and the TT Shop and been very happy.

If you go for the cheapest ones out there you'll probably get what you pay for - naff centre caps etc


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

OK thanks. I might call down and have a look in the shop only around corner from me.

I noticed that you state the ET is 42 but read somewhere that the ET should be 47 to 52 for the Mk2? What difference will this make? and would they fit ok?

Could you post some pics when you get them on the car?


----------



## ISOLAR (Aug 30, 2006)

I've ordered my wheels through Kahn Design Company and they said the specification of my wheels would be 9.0x20 5/112 ET 32. And now i see everyone are talking about ET 47 - 52. So which is the right offset for 20" wheels?? help please :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

coley said:


> Hi
> 
> Been looking on Ebay at the Wheelbase shop.
> 
> ...


Look here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69150


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ISOLAR said:


> I've ordered my wheels through Kahn Design Company and they said the specification of my wheels would be 9.0x20 5/112 ET 32. And now i see everyone are talking about ET 47 - 52. So which is the right offset for 20" wheels?? help please :?


Going by the OEM specs for a 9 inch wide wheel, ET52.

ET32 sounds like a Mk1 type offset.

20s eh - brave man, but it will look great. Just watch out for the potholes.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ISOLAR said:


> I've ordered my wheels through Kahn Design Company and they said the specification of my wheels would be 9.0x20 5/112 ET 32. And now i see everyone are talking about ET 47 - 52. So which is the right offset for 20" wheels?? help please :?


Just be prepared to stay well away from kerbs, the spokes on those stick out lots


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ET30 wheels could damage the wheel arch
Could - would damage the wheel arch with incorrect profile tyres, please be careful and try before you buy....

kumho tyres are budget tyres, alright if you are just trundling around.
karen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why don't just keep your turbines? Your car doesn't need anything more flashy!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Why don't just keep your turbines? Your car doesn't need anything more flashy!


TT is a flashy car
some flashy rims won't hurt it at all


----------

